# What should I do with my fursona?



## Rika Creature (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay... So recently I've kinda been staring at my fursona and just thinking "bad sparkle cat". Saturated colors, spikey jewelry, "chibi" wings...







....Yeah.

I don't hate the design though, actually I really love it, maybe I'm just too concerned about how others would perceive me with such a persona buuuuut I don't know.

Anyway so this morning I came up with this re-design.






It remedies the problems that I was originally having with the original design but somehow it just doesn't feel like me anymore :/ But that probably just has to do with the fact that I've had the same fursona for over four years. 

Another concern with this new design is it fitting in with the world I've created for her, I'm afraid with this new toned down color scheme that she'll look bland next to the other characters.















Anyway, just thought I'd get you guys' feedback before changing the personal identity that I've had for so long |D
Although I kinda want to get rid of the spikey stuff since I don't wear things like that anymore.
Also sorry for the picture spam.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 28, 2011)

It looks fine, seriously, just do whatever the fuck you want with it and who cares if people don't like it. It's _your _character.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2011)

It's your character. Do whatever you want with it


----------



## Saiko (Dec 28, 2011)

Um, really you haven't changed anything. :/

Yes, you toned the colors down; but that's something that will (or at least should) change a little each time you or someone else draws your fursona. It's essentially the same character in a different lighting.


----------



## Rika Creature (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmm, maybe you guys are right... I may just be worrying about this too much |D



Saiko said:


> Um, really you haven't changed anything. :/
> 
> Yes, you toned the colors down; but that's something that will (or at least should) change a little each time you or someone else draws your fursona. It's essentially the same character in a different lighting.



I didn't want to change too much, all I did was tone down the colors, remove the spikey jewelery, changed the pupils, made the collar less simplified, and changed the style of the wings. 

I didn't want to do a total overhaul, that'd be a bit too much D:


----------



## eversleep (Dec 28, 2011)

I do like the second picture a bit better, but people who complain about sparkles- tell them to GTFO and get a life. I like your character. I tried to change mine, I learned to just keep what you want.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2011)

Question:
If it's a fursona, meaning a furry version of *YOU*, why are there "other characters"? Are they supposed to represent your RL friends, or...


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

Both designs are good, there's not that much difference between the two, nothing drastic at least. But as others have said, it's your fursona, do with it what you wish.


----------



## Rika Creature (Dec 28, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I do like the second picture a bit better, but people who complain about sparkles- tell them to GTFO and get a life. I like your character. I tried to change mine, I learned to just keep what you want.


Haha, thank you |D



Vaelarsa said:


> Question:
> If it's a fursona, meaning a furry version of *YOU*, why are there "other characters"? Are they supposed to represent your RL friends, or...



Uh.... It's a long story >A> Basically the world she's a part of is this sort of dream world... thing. Explaining it would take a while, lol XD



AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Both designs are good, there's not that  much difference between the two, nothing drastic at least. But as  others have said, it's your fursona, do with it what you wish.


Thank you! really based on what everyone here has said I think I know what I'm gonna do~ 

Also I am very surprised, I was expecting at least a couple "kill it with fire" or "they're both ugly sparkle cats" comments |D


----------



## Smelge (Dec 28, 2011)

Goth it up a little. Right now it's too clean and happy and nice. Real life isn'tlike that. It's down and dirty. Painful and sometimes scary. So using that as a guideline, I updated your fursona for you.

PRESENTING...

RIKA2.0






Hope you like it. It took me 4 hours.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 28, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Goth it up a little. Right now it's too clean and happy and nice. Real life isn'tlike that. It's down and dirty. Painful and sometimes scary. So using that as a guideline, I updated your fursona for you.
> 
> PRESENTING...
> 
> ...



Awwyeah, *GRIMDARK* that shit up, but you forgot the skeletal bat wings.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 28, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Awwyeah, *GRIMDARK* that shit up, but you forgot the skeletal bat wings.



They fell off.


----------



## Teal (Dec 28, 2011)

It's your fursona, do what you want with it.
And btw I liked the bright colors of the original.


----------



## Rika Creature (Dec 28, 2011)

OH MY GOD Smegle that is the best design ever. Thank you I shall use it until I die.

Seriously though that made me laugh for about 5 minutes straight XD


----------

